# Fall planting



## Whiz (May 19, 2008)

Is it to late to throw out some mustard green seeds? Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

All you can do is go for it. I would do it. Are find some plants or if you know someone that has them growing transplant.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Depends on where you are located....north of Dallas probably won't make it, south of Huntsville should be just fine, in between pay your money and take your chances. 

I'm in Livingston area and planted a couple more rows of turnips, radishes, cabbage, kale, etc. today. 

Try to get them out before the next rain to increase your chances.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can always keep them covered towards the colder part of the season.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

In my area (near Victoria) it still seems too warm for mustard and a lot of other fall/ winter crops. And just got too wet for a welcome change!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I planted my fall crop sept 24 as I did last year. Up here & this is just me. I like to get the plants up & running so when we do get some cold they can handle it. True its been hot but the days are shorter & the nights are cool. Seems ideal plus the rain helps.
The only thing I always push the panic button on is carrots. I'll have to replant those they like it cooler than its been. 
My greens & collards are taking off & when it gets cold they should really take off. Although if we get a good freeze I'm gonna throw a sheet over my greens.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

my turnips are about 3" high and collards are just up out of ground good if they weren't in raised beds they would drown, I have never covered them up in cold
weather, collards like the cold makes them sweeter .
good luck


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

trout250 said:


> my turnips are about 3" high and collards are just up out of ground good if they weren't in raised beds they would drown, I have never covered them up in cold
> weather, collards like the cold makes them sweeter .
> good luck


Collards do good in the cold your right, but mustard greens will freeze. It gets cold where I'm at.
Yes, raised beds are nice. All that rain last may made for a nice season for me. What really saved me was my garden is sand & the water never stands it just soaks in. Plus, my garden is on the side of a hill & the water runs off the hill.
I noticed where I had some plants where the water got trapped they all died.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

After loosing my 1st planting this past spring because of standing water,there's a raised garden in my future.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> ....
> The only thing I always push the panic button on is carrots. I'll have to replant those they like it cooler than its been. ....


LOL, most difficult plant to get to germinate for me. I've already tried twice this fall and don't have much to show for it.

Spinach is another one that seems difficult to get established for me. I finally just started buying a few plants.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> LOL, most difficult plant to get to germinate for me. I've already tried twice this fall and don't have much to show for it.
> 
> Spinach is another one that seems difficult to get established for me. I finally just started buying a few plants.


I know I always have a hard time with carrots. Someone told me to put some grass clippings over them after you plant.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> I know I always have a hard time with carrots. Someone told me to put some grass clippings over them after you plant.


 The last several years I have done well with carrots. I plant them along with onions around Thanksgiving.

I planted my mustard greens and spinach Thursday before for the rains hit.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The Driver. said:


> The last several years I have done well with carrots. I plant them along with onions around Thanksgiving.
> 
> I planted my mustard greens and spinach Thursday before for the rains hit.


It was you that posted this awhile back about planting them on TG. 
That is probably why I have had such a hard time I always rush planting things. I planted again today if they don't come up I'll wait till I plant my onions.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

I've planted Chinese cabbage (Pak choi) and lettuce mix in large, half buried molasses tubs as raised bed stuff so far. Plan on kale. mustard collards, and whatever kinds of seeds I can find. Onions whenever Angleton feed has them and I am able to get them They always sell out fast. Mustard always volunteers as we pick off of them til they die but this year I want to get them all back in a row so will plant. Cilantro and dill also volunteers every year but it will be Jan/Feb before that happens.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I planted my greens last week here at the house and about a acre of purple-tops and collards at the lease


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> LOL, most difficult plant to get to germinate for me. I've already tried twice this fall and don't have much to show for it.
> 
> Spinach is another one that seems difficult to get established for me. I finally just started buying a few plants.


Carrots-I grow them every year, can and freeze a bunch. 
YaYa is my current favorite. Growing 4 different varieties this year.

-Lightly scratch the soil, sprinkle seed, don't cover, water it in. 
-A little coarse sand or vermiculite on top if planting in Sept. 
- I hand water twice a day with a fine mist nozzle until seed has germinated. 
- Some cover seed with a wet piece of burlap, checking under daily and removing when half have germinated. 
-Thin seedlings. two finger widths apart. 
-Have to use fresh seed, IMO one year old carrot seed germinates poorly.

Spinach, I grow both smooth and Wrinkled leaf. Planted mine yesterday. 
-Soak the seed for 24 hours then plant. 
-Get a good contact between soil and seed after planting by firming the soil, I use flat part of a hoe.

Good luck,
RFA


----------



## Whiz (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I'm in Pearland TX., bought three acres in Manvel Tx. and should start building soon, once we get through the red tape. My fence corner garden is nice but ready to plant a big one with the grandkids.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Whiz said:


> ... ready to plant a big one with the grandkids.


LOL...don't count on much timely help from the grandkids, LOL. They seem to be especially scarce around weeding and picking time...at least mine are, LOL. I think they do learn a lot however in the experience.


----------

